# "Over" exfoliating?



## JennBee (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi guys, quick question






I notice that if I don't exfoliate my skin for a few days, it tends to go back to feeling less soft and smooth than usual, and my make-up application doesn't feel as good. Usually I use like an apricot scrub once a day for a minute or so, applying with fingertips with gentle circular motions. It works great.





But I notice a lot of people seem to think that once a week is fine, or that you can "over-exfoliate" and shouldn't more than once/a few times a week. Some people even claim it can make your skin worse, or "age faster"! (I don't believe that for a second; how can removing dead skin cells make you age?!) What do you guys really think? It seems like my skin needs a nice scrub once every day or two, really.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 20, 2008)

I exfoliate with baking soad and a liquid cleanser one or two times a week.

I find that this is enough for me because I also use Retin A, which also helps my skin exfoliate - helps new cells emerge sooner.

I think it is up to you. If you want to exfoliate daily, and the directions on the scrub say that is ok, then don't let others opinions sway you.


----------



## lux.fashion (Feb 20, 2008)

i think if you can get away with exfoliating a lot, then its alright.

but its not good to exfoliate if you are acne prone... at least thats what i was told by a skincare professional.

ive also heard that the apricot scrubs arent the best for you, because the can cause tiny abrasions on the skin... like small microscopic cuts.

i would do a more gentle exfoliate instead


----------



## -KT- (Feb 20, 2008)

I know that if I exfoliate too agressively my skin gets upset with me, but I do exfoliate in some way everyday. If I don't my skin gets rough spots, usually around my mouth and it flakes.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 20, 2008)

Everyone's skin is different. I can exfoliate daily and I don't have a problem but if you have any sensitivity to your skin then I would think that daily may be too much. The only way you are going to know is by trial and error. Try every other day for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ladylynn90 (Feb 20, 2008)

On our skin we have a top layer called the epidermis. Within the epidermis there are five layers and the top one is a natural oily layer. This layer is responsible for preventing infections and germs from entering into the skin. If you exfoliate daily you may remove this protective layer which may lead to breakouts. It depends what kind of exfoliant you are using. If it is extremely gentle then maybe it can be used daily. I would recommend against it though. Exfoliating once a week is enough.


----------



## peachface (Feb 20, 2008)

This is what I found when I googled...

"Over exfoliating will make your skin more moisture dependent and you will notice the â€œglowâ€ that you used to get (which is the initial hookâ€¦



will disappear, and you will feel you have to exfoliate more to attain this. If your skin reaches this point, it is a good idea to let the skin heal on its own accord for a month or two, then resume a less vigorous regime, as 1 â€“ 2 times a week is ample for most skin conditions. If skin is healthy, you may only need to exfoliate every 1 â€“ 2 weeks, or as often as your skin needs a mask. You will ultimately know what works for your skin â€“ if you decide to increase the amount of exfoliating you are doing, then reassess every couple of weeks and if you note any negative changes in your skin then go easy for a while until your skin settles into a comfortable routine."


----------



## magosienne (Feb 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone's skin is different. I can exfoliate daily and I don't have a problem but if you have any sensitivity to your skin then I would think that daily may be too much. The only way you are going to know is by trial and error. Try every other day for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference. i second that.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 20, 2008)

Over exfoliation isn't good your skin. You don't want to over stimulate it. Twice a week is sufficient.

Trust me... this is what I do for a living lol


----------



## Kathy (Feb 22, 2008)

I use a face brush with a cream cleanser every day in the shower and I don't have a problem, but as others have said it depends on your skin.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 22, 2008)

The whole purpuse of exfoliation is to loosen the layer of dead skin cells without damaging the underlying skin, so I think it is better to use a less abrasive product if you want to exfoliate daily as scrubs containing crushed apricot kernels may abrade and damage the skin.

I read a timesonline.com.uk article about how a woman who had had a chemical peel for the wrinkles around her mouth ended up with loss of feeling there, to the extent that she would dribble on her chin when she sipped a drink.

Over-exfoliation, whether by mechanical or chemical means, should be done with caution IMO.


----------

